# .410 speed loader TJ- Public Defender



## pbpsning

Just wondering if anyone has seen a speed loader, that works for the Taurus judge Public Defender, that loads .410 shells?

Also, I am in the market for a .45lc speed loader for the same firearm and was wondering what the favorite brand/ web site, etc. is around these here forums.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I believe that a speedloader that would feed .45 "Long" Colt rounds would also feed .410 shotshells, but I don't know for sure. I do not believe that there is a speedloader for that size cartridge in a 5-shot cylinder, anyway.
However, there is a "quick strip" available which would hold five (or six) of either cartridge. You will want the .30-30 size strip, I believe.
Click on: http://www.tuffproducts.com/product.php?productid=16279&cat=265&page=1


----------



## DJ Niner

I've not tried these personally, but I saw a positive review of them on a blog:

http://www.5starfirearms.com/judge.html

Says they work with both the .45 Colt rounds and the .410 shells.


----------



## pbpsning

Thanks for the links. The 5 star firearms speed loader is definitily what I am looking for, unfortunatly it is out of stock. Also, my dad's bias against quick strips was ingrained in me, but I never understood why he didn't like them. I think the 5star's being out of stock is a great reason for me to buy the quick strips and give them a try. Afterall, I overcame his hatred for glocks.

thanks again


----------



## niadhf

if you get the speed strips, do a little searching on how to use them well. Massad Ayoob has a couple of videos on youtube that are very informative. With my j-frame sized revolvers, i have gotten as quick with the speed strips as with a speed loader.


----------



## hartford71

*Judge Speedloaders*

Hi! I just wanted to let you guys know that the Speedloaders for the Judge will be ready in about a week. I hope you change your mind. They are well worth the wait! If you want to be emailed when they are ready just email [email protected] to be put on the list and the'll email you as soon as their ready!
Thanks,

Christy H. (Wife) 
5 Star Firearms


----------



## da judge

*judge speedloaders*

I believe Cabellas has them. Look for them in their newest shooting catalog


----------

